# help me to select iwagumi layout, images included ;)



## r00mka (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello All,

This is my first post on this forum. And this is my first attempt to make aquascape in iwagumi style.
I hope for you help friends. I have tried 19 various variants, foto is below. Can you suggest what is the best variant for you opinion?
Or what should I change to have the balanced composition. I know that somebody says that stones is too big for this tank but I want create the composition simular to nature rock canyon like this foto:










































*Here is my 19 iwagumi variants:*


----------



## posit (May 13, 2007)

I think your rocks are great but one is pointy one is squareish and one is round so that is why none of the scapes are working for me. Also they feel a little to big for this size tank. If possible I would lose the big rounded rock and find another one that will work with the remaining two.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

#9 is the only one that works for me but I'd drop the rock on the right. But then maybe it wouldn't be iwagumi anymore. Is "iwagumi" French for "3 rocks"? lol

SteveU


----------



## hhnguyen504 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with GTR that #9 would look the best with the right rock gone but if you had to keep the 3, I like #14.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

8 through 15 with the two rocks on the left are eye pleasing but like posit said the pointy one is screwing things up. A smaller rock of the same color could compliment the other two.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

9 and 14 are best to me. I picked those before reading any other posts so it seems they are naturally more appealing. The first 7 are just awful arrangements.

If I had to pick one, I'd say 14.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Note- I have no experience in actually laying out Iwagami tanks but only going by my eye and what I have read, here are my thoughts.
9 is the best of the bunch here but I really think the rocks are too similar in size to make an effective layout. All of the rocks individually are great but together they seem a little dull. The two rocks on the left in 9 seem to work well but the rock on the right is distracting in all of the arrangements. Lose the flat rock and find a mid size version of the larger, roundish rock to replace it. 
For your inspirational pics I like the second one with the snow and the black and white.
Keep up with the updates, I love watching these tanks come together!
-Nate


----------



## gcpenn (Jan 6, 2010)

Agree that No. 9 is the winner for me.


----------



## Primetime Rob (Jul 24, 2009)

9 and 13 both stood out for me.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I'm with most of the other posts here either 9 or 13. What do you think about breaking that pointy rock up in two or three pieces?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

13 is the best IMO


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

14 takes my pick due to the way the gravel is laid-out compared to 13 where the gravel is raised a bit halfway on the right 14 makes it seem as the back of the tank is sloped down towards the front(i have my tank like that as well), and gives it a nice look.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I like 13 more than 14 with a little adjustment. The main stone stands out more IMO. 9 is a little too angular and unbalanced.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

i like 12 the best it has a nice flowing to a center effect i (imho) relate to iwagumi


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Layout 13 easily. Considering you have 19 options and currenlty 1/3 are for this layout.


----------



## Dr.Dovii (Feb 4, 2010)

18 stands out best for me.

12 and 13 are also good


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Iwagumi style is based on the japanese zen garden and iwagumi means 3 brothers or pillars or something, basically You need three. With that said the really angular rock messes up the flow. Iwagumi zen gardens rocks play with the subconcious supposedly and remind us of the shapes trees make with that said the jagged rock is not working well. I would try and get a third rock of the same type to match the others. If not, I'm with everyone else on the numbered ones generally with the flat angular stone removed.

-Andrew


----------



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

13 or 14 for me


----------

